# plant Cyperus helferi our Vallisneria nana



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

plant Cyperus helfer our Vallisneria nana. would it do ok with metriciede ?
it looks just like Google Image Result for http://www.akvarijnirostliny.eu/data/product/736_352102.jpg and kinda like if not more like this pic Umbrella Rec: Aquatic Plants Experiment im gonna say its Cyperus helferi i just wonder if metriciede would be ok with this plant


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cyperus.... YES.... Val nana..... NO.


Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

think the Cyperus will need root tabs


CRS Fan said:


> Cyperus.... YES.... Val nana..... NO.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Johnny, I have jungle vals and val nana, I dose a lot of metricide and have no problems. They're growing well and green and lush. They'll melt a bit at the beginning but they'll recover once they re-establish root growth. It'll take about a few weeks for them to get use to the metricide I found.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Johnny, I have jungle vals and val nana, I dose a lot of metricide and have no problems. They're growing well and green and lush. They'll melt a bit at the beginning but they'll recover once they re-establish root growth. It'll take about a few weeks for them to get use to the metricide I found.


Hmm thats interesting i was told metricide was bad for vals too


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've been told the same too. What I have been told was that as long as you consistently use it, then the plant will adapt to it. Start off with small dose then gradually increase. If you saw how much metricide I dose, you'd think both my vals and fish will melt 

Everyone's tank and experience differs, I just know that if you condition the vals to metricide, they'll grow and grow like weeds too. I'm persistent so I guess that extra time for persistence allows the plants to regrow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Metricide is bad for Vals, but as Ming said, they will adapt, as long as you don't overdose, and especially not in the beginning. They won't grow as well as without Metricide/Glute, but eventually will grow decently. With CO2, my Vals literally grew an inch a day in higher light.


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

What is metricide?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ladayen said:


> What is metricide?


This sticky is useful, and Metricide and non CO2 carbon sources are explained in post 2, thanks to neven: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/


----------

